# Cymbalta back to Effexor XR



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Hey there. Its been a long while.I am currently coming down off of Cymbalta and back on to Effexor XR.I am frustrated because I am having loose stools and alot of urges to have bm's since changing.Have any of you had these kinds of probelms with switching meds?Also has anyone really had any benefits of being on Effexor XR?I can't remember so long ago.The Cymbalta was good for a while but I got more depressed and my doc felt it was not the med for me.Please share!VampladyIBS-D since Gallbladder removal 1997


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Please help!Has anyone been on Effexor XR?


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

ANYBODY? Anything on Effexor XR?What kind of side effects did you have?


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry Vamp, I have not taken this drug. But I hope you feel better soon.


----------

